# Chisels, Skewed, Subpar machining



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

I couldn't agree more with this review. I spent about 30 minutes on each chisel flattening and sharpening them. That having been said, for less than $20 I've now got a pair of very usable skew chisels. These won't compete with a set of Lie Nielsons, but for the amount of use they'll see in my shop, they are well worth the money.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice write up Sharon.

Lee


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

Like I said in the last review on these.

Dirt Cheap + a little elbow grease = 5 stars


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Cory* - yes, for what they cost they are worth the money, but still I wouldn't say that "+ a little elbow grease = 5 start" more like 4 stars if it didn't require so much elbow grease *Rick*

*Lee* - thanks, I figured this can be helpful to someone that doesn't have the ability to hold the chisels in their hand and assess it


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great price for a little elbow grease.
Nice review, Sharon.
Ellen


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I've noticed these, and I need chisels.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got a set en route right now, along with the bench chisels. So far, I see nothing in your review that would make me regret my decision. Lapping, while a pain, is generally a one time affair. I'd rather them as a bit higher based on what I'm reading, but this is your review, not mine


----------

